# Der Hornhechtfiletierer 2. Teil



## Malagacosta (11. Oktober 2008)

Das Objekt der Begierde 
von Manuel Schmidtke

Auf der Fahrt in den nächsten Urlaub, wir sind gerade von der Fähre runter, erinnert mich meine Frau an das “nette, ältere Ehepaar“ und dem Angeltipp, doch mit Wattwurm im Hafen zu angeln, um vielleicht doch Plattfisch oder sogar Dorsch zu fangen. Also machen wir einen Schlenker (einen kleinen Umweg) in Nykobing, um in einem kleinen Angelladen, in dem wir in den vorigen Urlauben schon einiges gekauft haben, nach Wattwurm zu fragen. Und so kommt es wie es kommen muss: wir stehen um 12:05Uhr, natürlich Samstags, vor diesem kleinen Angelladen und der ist, vermutlich wegen Reichtums, schon geschlossen. Ich schaue durch die Schaufensterscheibe, um vielleicht doch noch den alten Besitzer zum Öffnen zu veranlassen, aber der ist bereits im Wochenende. Und wie ich so schaue, sehe ich an der Wand ein, man kann es erahnen, Edelstahlbuddelschippenähnliches DING!!! Ich habe ge&shy;dacht mich trifft der Schlag. Das muss der gesuchte Hornhechtfiletierer sein. Ich war völlig aus dem “Häuschen.“ Die fast 100km bis zum Ferienhaus war ich nur noch am Grübeln wie ich das Ding in meinen Besitz bringen kann, am liebsten hätte ich die Schaufensterscheibe eingeschlagen. So muss einem Briefmarkensammler zu Mute sein, wenn er die Blaue Mauri&shy;tius käuflich erwerben kann. 
Am Dienstag, vormittags, Montag ist der Angelladen geschlossen, stehe ich wieder vor die&shy;sem kleinen Angelladen in Nykobing und dieses Ding hängt nicht mehr da, wo ich es gesehen habe. Ich frage den Besitzer nach diesem Teil, das einer kleinen Schippe gleicht und er erklärt mir, es wäre der Letzte gewesen und wurde gerade heute Morgen, an einen Engländer, ver&shy;kauft. Ja, es ist ein Hornhechtfiletie&shy;rer, nein er kostet keine 35 Euro sondern nur 28 Euro und eine Bestellung dauert mindestens 2 Wochen, weil er immer auf den Vertreter des Herstellers warten müsste. Nein er könne nicht beim Hersteller anrufen und nein er wisse auch nicht, wo ich so ein Teil eventuell noch kaufen könnte. Viel&shy;leicht in anderen Angelläden. Aber, ja er hätte noch eine Bedienungsan&shy;leitung (Mein Beweis, dass es so ein Ding wirklich gibt.) Ja er würde sie mir im Original überlassen, weil er keinen Kopierer habe. Er überreicht mir ein ca. 4cm breiten Streifen Papier auf dem ein fischähnliches Gebilde zu sehen ist. Die geschriebe&shy;nen Worte sind natürlich, der aufmerksame Leser ahnt es…..in Dänisch und damit für mich nicht zu gebrauchen. Aber ein Hinweis sei Ihm dazu noch erlaubt: das Geheimnis, das es überhaupt richtig funktioniert, sei ein gut durch gekühlter bzw. angefrorener Hornhecht und viel, sehr viel Übung. Er selbst könne mit dem Ding auch nicht umgehen, obwohl er es wirklich schon oft probiert hat..

Das Wetter ist angenehm und wir wollen eine Tour nach MÖN machen, um uns im Norden der Insel die schönen Kreidefelsen anzusehen und überhaupt mal wieder etwas Neues kennen zu ler&shy;nen. Auf dem Rückweg fahren wir durch Stege, die “Hauptstadt“ der Insel mit einer wirklich sehr gut funktionierenden Touristeninformation. Nette Damen! Und sehr Hilfsbereit. Hornhechtfi&shy;letie&shy;rer ?? Unbekannt! Angelläden? Nur ein allgemeines Sportgeschäft mit Zube&shy;hör: man könne es ja mal versuchen. Wir haben es versucht: Was bitte, Hornhechtfiletierer?? Unbe&shy;kannt! Leider finde ich auch diesen kleinen Zettel nicht mehr, um ihn vielleicht überset&shy;zen zu lassen.

So ein schöner Tag, der hätte wirklich schön werden können!! Meine Frau ist in ihrem Ele&shy;ment: Schnick-Schnack aus dem Blumenladen. Schnick-Schnack aus dem Zeitungsladen, und aus der Bäckerei, und vom Metzger und dann erst der Porzellanladen: Ein Laden mit allem Schnick-Schnack. Sie:„Schatz, hast du noch Dänische Kronen?“ „Ich: Nur, wenn ich draußen, auf der Bank, warten kann“! 3 Minuten vergehen: „Schatz, kommst du mal rein, bitte?“ Soll ich jetzt auch noch die Farbe der neuen Topflappen bestimmen? Welche Farbe gibt es für Frust?? Aber nein, da steht eine sehr nette Dänin, mit guten Deutschkenntnissen, hält *meinen* Hornhechtfi&shy;letierer in der Hand und beginnt auf mich einzureden. Dieses Ding wurde von einem Engländer!!?? bestellt und nicht abgeholt. Sie könne mir das Teil zwar verkaufen, hätte aber selbst keine Ahnung davon. Sollte ich aber damit nicht klarkommen, am Donners&shy;tag wäre ihr Kollege wieder da, und der wüsste genauestens Bescheid. Für Rund 30Euronen wechselt das, für mich, schönste Teil der Welt den Eigentümer. Endlich!! Mein e Frau be&shy;kommt einen dicken Kuss und mein Portemonnaie für den restlichen Einkauf zur Verfügung gestellt. In ei&shy;nem stillen Moment der Glückseligkeit schließe ich das *wirklich* „nette, ältere Ehepaar“ ein und ab geht es, mit gefühlten 120 km/h, zurück zum Ferienhaus. 

Ge&shy;gen Abend werden noch schnell 8 Hornis gezogen und entsprechend vorbereitet in den Kühl&shy;schrank verfrachtet. Nach einer fast schlaflosen Nacht, beginne ich morgens um 6:00 Uhr, meine Frau schläft noch, mit dem Filetiergeschäft. Das erste Ergebnis: Eine, an etlichen Stel&shy;len, blutende linke Hand, und 8 vergurkte Hornhechte, von denen wirklich nur noch die Schwanzteile zu verwerten sind. Den hochroten Kopf vor Wut und vom Fluchen möchte ich nicht verschweigen.

Also, nach dem Frühstück, los, 30 Hornhechte geangelt, 15 davon in den Kühlschrank und den Rest zum Anfrieren in das Gefrierteilchen. Nach 2 Stunden wurden die ersten 15 “verar&shy;beitet“. Mit dem Erfolg, das ich 15 Schwanzteile hatte und 6 halbwegs brauchbare Filets vor mir lagen. Am nächsten Morgen dann der nächste Schwung aus dem Kühlschrank: Und nun, waren fast alle Filets zu gebrauchen! Optisch noch nicht 100% , aber gut als Filet zu verar&shy;beiten. *Heute brauche ich maximal 45 Sekunden* für einen vorbereiteten Hornhecht. Vorbe&shy;reitet, das heißt ausgenommen, geschuppt, ohne Kopf und vorgekühlt.

Für den allgemeinen Hornhechtangler “Spezies: Glaub ich nicht“ kann das doch nur ein Traum sein, oder?? Mal sehen ob ich auch gleich aufwache.

Fortsetzung folgt…………..

Petri Heil wünscht
Malagacosta#h


----------



## ollidi (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer*



> Fortsetzung folgt…………..


Na dann gib mal Gas. |wavey:
Ich habe mich schon köstlichst amüsiert. :q


----------



## sa-s (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer*

Servus Manuel,

danke für die schöne Geschichte, kannst Du denn mal ein Bildchen von dem Gerät einstellen, hört sich ja sehr interessant an.

Werden mit dem Filetierer die Seitengräten auch entfernt?

Dann wärs ja das 8. Weltwunder.

Schöne Grüsse

Sepp


----------

